

Gorgeous Time-Lapse Video Of The Milky Way (video) - mjfern
http://vimeo.com/8918647

======
seanmcdonnell
If you like that you will probably like this too:
[http://vimeo.com/4505537?pg=embed&sec=&hd=1](http://vimeo.com/4505537?pg=embed&sec=&hd=1)
(gets good around 00:20)

